# Darkrooms in Minnesota



## InnatelyKait (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey all!  Other than the U of MN does anyone know of any darkrooms in Minnesota I can develop my own film at?  I will be living in the Minneapolis/St. Paul area.


----------



## ann (Feb 27, 2012)

You can develop your film at home, very easy and straight forward.

Now if you want to do traditional printing that may be another thing. You would have to set up a darkroom, which isn't hard but takes up space.

For film, a dark place to load the film on the reel and place in the tank and the rest is done until regular light.


----------

